# Guess I'll share my famous deer burger recipe



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Get 3lbs of your favorite mix of ground deer meat, I like 75% deer and 25% pork. Add a little dale's to that in a ziploc and refrigerate for 3hrs. Dice up 1 medium sweet onion, vidalia works great. Cut 3 fresh jalapenos as small as you can get them. Obtain 1 bag of real bacon bits from the store, or homemade ones work great. Get 1 1/2 cups of favorite shredded cheese, cheddar or pepper jack works great with the jalapenos. Also crack 2 eggs. Add all ingredients and meat together in a bowl. Mix well with hands, add salt and pepper to taste. Make into whatever size patties you like and grill like a normal burger. I like mine with a mayonaise and lettuce on a bun. These are the juiciest and best tasting burgers I've ever had. Hope someone enjoys these as much as I do.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Printing this for my mom right now lol hopefully I'll get some soon since I just got her some more deer meat!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Sounds Great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Hawk80 (Mar 21, 2012)

*thanks*

Been looking for something like this! thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Son ! let's eat !


----------

